# Ecuador Living ???



## cdclouds

Hello-Hola-Howdy

I've been to many countries looking to spend my last glorious days on Mama Pacha

Each had their own issues just like here in the USA. 

I have now decided to try Ecuador as my next location for seeking a final home.

What I am looking for is a reasonable priced location preferable with a home already built, which has some jungle attributes yet has a mountain or hill over looking the ocean and a small beach area at the ocean. I would like the home on a level that isn't so far to reach the beach for an older gentleman like me.

The home has to be accessible by car or truck.

A city not to far away for medical reasons and a place to purchase decent groceries.

If it sounds like a dream it is yet I believe in my heart there is such a place I can afford. In the USA it would only be a dream for me.

Since it is a dream I will through in a water fall also. 

Many Blessing
CD:fingerscrossed:


----------



## volleypc

*Interested in Ecuador as well*

Have you visited Ecuador? I have read quite a bit about it and am interested in possibly relocating after I retire as well. I have started studying Spanish and hope to take a trip next year to visit the country. I am 40 now and hope to be able to retire in the next 12-13 years so I still have some time.


----------



## Sharpslaw

I would suggest banking your money in a good paying interest account. 
Take the interest and use for rent. Depending on how many: You and others.

You may be able to us the money as income to qualify for resendence.

It will safe you a huge hassle of buying and selling. Why purchase?

There are complete homes to rent in town or on the outskirts of the big towns for:$350 ~ $600.

As you can tell, I am not a big proponent of locking a large amount of cash in overseas housing when rent is very reasonable. It also totally removed the hassles of selling - if that ever becomes neccessary.

1c + 1c = my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Susan ~ Ocean Hideaway

If an hour from modern shopping and medical is okay then check out the Montanita/olon area of the Santa Elena Province of Ecuador on the Pacific coast. From Miami that would be a 4 1/2 hour flight to Guayaquil intl Airport and a two hour ride to the coast and another hour up from there to the location that would give you the rainforest feel near a swimmable beach with hills to the back and beach front yet only an hour from more modern infrastructure.


----------



## chegeo

*concidering the move*

:clap2:Hello and thanks for your post. You make sense, if your not sure your gonna spend 5 to 10 years in Ecuador you should rent. What location have you settled in? And how long have you lived there? I'm concidering living some where in Ecuador in the future. Have loads of questions but won't burden you. Well, maybe just one....how long was the process and the planning for the relocation? did you already speak Spanish? would it be difficult living there without speaking Spanish? That was another question wasn't it. I plan on learning the language beforehand.


----------



## leo27

Hi I'm Ecuadorian, I talked a lot with my U.S. citizen fiance about this, because He loves Ecuador, but of course, we are very young and we prefer to take advantage of the possibilities offered us by now, I think you should know that my country this as number one places to retire by natural conditions, you should check "BALLENITA" or "PLAYAS" within the province of Santa Elena. THE RECEIVE WITH OPEN ARMS...


----------



## leo27

.....


----------



## uwinwewin

*Ecuador Forum*

With Ecuador being of such interest to so many ex-pats, why isn't there an Ecuador Forum?


----------



## uwinwewin

*Ecuador Forum*



uwinwewin said:


> With Ecuador being of such interest to so many ex-pats, why isn't there an Ecuador Forum?


Now I know. I found that the same company has another forum set up with a focus on Latin America and individual forums for the different countries (including Ecuador). Will let a Moderator post the link if it's allowed but it's out there


----------



## TheNativeSon

Has anyone ever considered starting an expat "commune", anywhere in SA, for the "not-so-wealthy"/ "non-alcoholic"/ "non-chemicals addicted", but magic dragon baby-boomers? I'd definitely be interested in making contact with that mindset genre. Cheers!


----------



## jim42

*Vacation*

Recommendations for a sw 71yo for vacation? Not into long bus rides to get any destinations. Interests are archeology sites, museums, some beer and looking at the ladies. Thank you


----------



## jim42

oops, swm


----------



## cwillfong

*considering purchase*

We are a Canadian couple, early 40's looking at the possibility of purchasing a vacation/ future retirement property, either a house or condo. The biggest problem we have is we need help in finding the areas that would best suit us and we would love help from expats currently living in one of several areas that have peaked our interests.

Our main focus is safety, real estate prices, cost of living, english speaking people with out the hustle and bustle of a large city but still plenty of amenities.
In the past we have traveled to Mazatlan, Few times to the Mayan Riviera, Punta Cana, Puerto Plata and Holguin Cuba.

We would like information on the Philippines, Belize, Costa Rica, and Ecuador.What cities or locations in these places would suit us best?

We know very little about these places but what ever info we can get regarding safety and cost of living would be appreciated.
We do not want to live in a largely populated area, We want warm weather, We want friendly people, and cheap living.
Our budget depends on Financing. If financing is available then we can spend $400-$500 per month on a mortgage plus all the living expenses.
Ultimately what i guess we are looking for is where can we get the biggest bang for the buck in any of these places as long as we don't need to be to concerned with our safety.
Help Please.


----------



## jim42

Cwillfong.......have you ever been to Yucatan in MX? Preferably Merida. There are many Canadians that reside there part/full time. Goos site is YoListo.....cheers


----------



## TheNativeSon

Thanks


----------



## jim42

*Playas*

Anyone familiar with this area of Ecuador? Drs, Dentists, hotels, night life? Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## stilltraveling

TheNativeSon said:


> Has anyone ever considered starting an expat "commune", anywhere in SA, for the "not-so-wealthy"/ "non-alcoholic"/ "non-chemicals addicted", but magic dragon baby-boomers? I'd definitely be interested in making contact with that mindset genre. Cheers!


Yeah, they call that Cotacachi. 

eace: Thank you! I'm here all week! Try the veal!


----------



## ECadventure

*Ecuador beach property*

Hi - I have visited Ecuador. For your information, at the moment there are some worries about the coming El Niño. I assume you know what I'm referring to. In the past, El Niño has created havoc with coastal properties in Ecuador, to the extent of creating pockets of total isolation from the rest of the country. Although what you are looking for appears almost impossible to find at an affordable price, I wish you good luck. One thing is can tell you, Ecuador is a beautiful country with a spectacular mountain range and Cuenca is my favorite city. Good luck.


----------



## bshklyar

Does anyone know if it is at all possible to work as a physician in ecuador?


----------



## bshklyar

That is an American trained and board certified physician. ..


----------

